# Next Certification beyond CPC to get?



## apache069 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys! What do you all suggest as the next certification to get after the CPC. I have also heard that the RHIT and the CPC-H are similar depending on what you want to do. I have just been certified and working as a CPC a year now and am looking to expand my skills and I dont want to waste my time getting another certificstion that really wont benefit me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Right now I am really looking to just supplement my income and maybe do some work from home not necessarily change jobs. Thanks


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Jul 17, 2009)

Do you have a degree? RHIT requires you have one. CPC-H is for outpatient facility coding. Are you coding for physicians currently? If you do not have a degree, I would recommend the CPC-H. If you do have a degree, definitely go for RHIT. My personal goal is to complete the CPC-P (since I already have CPC and CPC-H) then move on over to the AHIMA credentials, CCS and CCS-P. Not quite sure when that happens as time and money don't seem to be working in my favor these days


----------



## apache069 (Jul 17, 2009)

ARCPC9491 said:


> Do you have a degree? RHIT requires you have one. CPC-H is for outpatient facility coding. Are you coding for physicians currently? If you do not have a degree, I would recommend the CPC-H. If you do have a degree, definitely go for RHIT. My personal goal is to complete the CPC-P (since I already have CPC and CPC-H) then move on over to the AHIMA credentials, CCS and CCS-P. Not quite sure when that happens as time and money don't seem to be working in my favor these days





Thanks. I do not have a degree and I am currently coding for physicians. I think I will go ahead and go for the CPC-H next.


----------



## donsqueen (Jul 17, 2009)

You can also look at AAPC specialty credentials. I haven't counted lately, but I think there are currently about 20 choices.


----------



## kevbshields (Jul 17, 2009)

Choose your next step according to what direction you intend to take your career.  It never hurts to consider versatility in your coding credentials.  Simply ask yourself, "what and where do I want to be"?  The answer should direct you toward your next credential.  For me, there was a method to the madness and being progressive and thoughtful of your choices will edge you toward your goals.

Good luck to you.


----------

